# Saved From A Life Of Crime



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=11007105615

Brad Johnson tells his story. Hardened criminal, taking down 19 banks, gun battles with police, and prison breakouts turn into a life of serving Christ. These are the stories liberals can't stand. Only the power of the cross of Christ and the sovereign grace of God can radically change a man like this.

Saved in Folsom prison, Brad Johnson tells a story of survival in one of the most brutal environments in the world. While easy believism and man-centered theologies can produce a high tare-to-wheat ratio in the prison system, Brad tells how the hard truth about sin, man's inability, and God's grace is the gospel that is the power of God unto salvation.

Only 20 min long brothers and sisters. A real blessing.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow. Sounds like the guy has been through alot. 

Also sounds like God has truly done a work in his life.


----------

